# Bladder Scan in ED



## PeaPod1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,
Does anyone out there know if a bladder scan(51798) is billable with an ER visit or is it best to just bundle into facility E/M and count toward acuity level?
Any suggestions/input greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

